# How old are your rabbits??



## RabbitsForever303

Mine are: 3,3(twins) and 5


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

I am eleven years old. My Dumpy is much older than that- I think he is well into his thousands. He had a black and white TV, a rotary phone, a record player, and more a mullet hair cut when they were in style!!! Wow, Daddy Dumpy is ANCIENT!!!!!


----------



## BunnySilver

My mommi says I am now 1 hole year old! I don't fink thats very old, because my mommi is a hole bunch of 1 years. Hoomans are weird. But it's ok because I got to eat cake and have the new toiys on when I turned 1! 

-Silver


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

Our youngest litter just turned 8 weeks old this week, and our oldest rabbit turned 11 in June. Her sire just passed away the other week...he was 14.


----------



## RabbitsForever303

That's sad.


----------



## lola123

1 & a half year old Lola!


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Come to think of it, Dumpy is really, really old!!!! He was alive when there were FOUR Beatles!!!! Wow that is old...


----------



## Azerane

What do you mean that your Dumpy was alives when there were four beatles? I've been outside and while I don't count well past ten, I knows there had to be more than that, beatles are everywhere!!

I am one, but almost two years old.

-Bandit


----------



## bunnyman666

Bandit-

Trix here. Dumpy makes me listen to music by an ancient band called the Beatles. Paul Mc Cartney, who is a Beatle, is a friend to all of us rabbits. But Dumpy was alive when there were four Beatles. Not buggy beetles, but old men who play music Beatles.


----------



## Aubrisita

I am not sure how old Luna is, honestly. She was seized in a cruelty case and the people had no idea what happened to her ear, let alone how old she was. Maybe 2....ish? She has been with me for 6 months.


----------



## blwinteler

I (bugsy) an about 2, I fink. Da shelter in Colorado said I was 1 when mama pickeded me up. Groucho was 6 months they said, so he is 1 and six months.


----------



## Lexi01

gizmo is about 9 months now and billy is creeping up on 3 months old.


----------



## Apebull

I is 4 yrs old  My mommy is what de big mommy calls a pre-teen. I don't know what dat means but she's as tall as de big mommy so she must be old.


----------



## RabbitsForever303

Gizmos a good name


----------



## bunnylovin1093

I iz Bambi and I iz bout 1 and a bit years old. My hooman is not very old but she is olders then me!


----------



## Ivythelionhead

My Ivy is 4 almost 5 months old now :brownbunny:big kiss:


----------



## Khainon

my bunnies vary from 3 years to 4 months, my oldest donna is a 3 year old spayed hotot that someone quite literally dropped off at my house last year lol..my two newest whom are my two angoras, are 5 months old..so yeah..age varies in this bunny house.


----------



## Aki

Aki just turned 5. Tybalt is 10 months old. Still young, so still many naughty things to come - he's taken to jump on the furniture these days. Nothing for it, baby rabbits are cute but older rabbits are a lot easier to handle. Aki is just about perfect now, really doesn't destroy half as many things as she did before. ^^


----------



## Aplaceinthedirt

Approximately 7.


----------



## _kira_h_

Only 5 months!


----------



## BunnyLove89

Weston is 2 and a half, Marley is a year and a half, and Forrest is 7 weeks.


----------



## Channahs

Blue Barry will be 4 months on September 1st. Bun Jovi will be 2 in February. :inlove:


----------



## miko

Miko (m-ee-ko) 8 months, Mila (m-ee-la) 7 months !!


----------



## ella_loves_lops

My oldest rabbit is 7 years my second rabbit is 6 months and my youngest is 11 weeks


----------



## Troller

My oldest is my buck Conan the Bunbarian at 2 years and 4 months. Next is Xena bunnier Princess who will be 2 years exactly next month.


----------



## surf_storm

I will miss Shida's first birthday next month on the 10th but I'm sure she will get bunny cake and presents lol


----------



## hannahbean

Bo is only 8 weeks old


----------



## RabbitsForever303

These bunnys ARE SO CUTE!!! &#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128007;&#128007;


----------



## kenna219

My lionhead is two an a half his birthday is on easter so hes my easter bunny &#128514;&#128514; his name is Dobby


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our baby is 8--the avatar pic


----------



## Domino14

Domino is 4 months!


----------



## AbbottRabbitry

Ivyliin is five months.


----------



## Lioness

My two boys are 3 months  
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339732.958033.jpg
Álfur (Elf)


----------



## Lioness

And Bjartur (Bright) View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339825.835151.jpg


----------



## jcottonl02

8 years old for my little Benji 

Jen


----------



## majorv

Our youngest is 9 weeks and our oldest is 5 1/2 yo. The rest are somewhere in between


----------



## RocketsMommy2012

Rocket is 2.


----------



## BunBun02

Skittles-4mths 
Oreo-4mths 
Scarlett-3mths 
Poppy-3mths 
Storm-9 wks  
Then GPs are about 6-8 mths old 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## Sugarbread

Lovelace was born on August 30th. &#128048;&#10084;&#65039;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416374116.982095.jpg


----------



## stevesmum

Sugarbread, your rabbit is delightful!


----------



## stevesmum

Steve is six, and Cali is maybe two? The shelter had no idea. She was classified as a juvenile. Juvenile delinquent is more like it!


----------



## bunnyman666

What a cute pair!!!!!


----------



## madisonl702

Bugsy is about 3 months old. Wow! Time passes so quickly...


----------



## RabbitsForever303

Yes!!


----------



## Channahs

Barry was 8 months old yesterday. My baby is a Sr. Buck now! :'(


----------



## blwinteler

madisonl702 said:


> Bugsy is about 3 months old. Wow! Time passes so quickly...



My busy is about 2 1/2. Groucho is about 2. These are guesses from the rescue where i got them.


----------



## pani

Felix turned 1 in October last year, and Clemmie in December!


----------



## blwinteler

I meant bugsy. My phone is dumb


----------

